# Some Questions About ISI



## hamza_intel

hi
i have sme questions about ISI..
1: what is the minimum lower rank in isi?
2: what is the higest rank in isi?
3: is this possible for civilian can join isi start from 16 grade?
& after trINING THEY GOT 17 GR8? WITH THE BASIS OF FA OR BA & ALSO REFRENCE IN ISI..?
4: IS THIS RIGHT FOR CIVILLIAN ISI EMPLOYEE HAS NO ISI ID CARDS
THEY GIVE HIM POLICE CARD?
ALTHOUGH THEY ARE WORKING FOR ISI


----------



## mymeaningislion

hamza_intel said:


> hi
> i have sme questions about ISI..
> 1: what is the minimum lower rank in isi?
> 2: what is the higest rank in isi?
> 3: is this possible for civilian can join isi start from 16 grade?
> & after trINING THEY GOT 17 GR8? WITH THE BASIS OF FA OR BA & ALSO REFRENCE IN ISI..?
> 4: IS THIS RIGHT FOR CIVILLIAN ISI EMPLOYEE HAS NO ISI ID CARDS
> THEY GIVE HIM POLICE CARD?
> ALTHOUGH THEY ARE WORKING FOR ISI



gentleman firstly identify your self and pm me i will tell you what you want but first tell us about your back ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Yes you can join ISI as a civilian and that too directly at a 17th grade, But you need to have at least, a Bachelors degree for that, FA/FSC is not gonna cut it. The appointment is of Assistant Director, but don't get your hopes up too high, as you will have to clear a test, and let me tell you that this specific post of Assistant Director was created for high ranking Army Officers(Primarily Generals and Brigadiers) Kids, So if you want to be rewarded fairly for your endeavors then it's better if you go for CSS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hamza_intel

thanks for reply..
my name is syed hamza ali shah
from peshawar..
i am software engnr...
so.. 
i have sme more queries abt isi..


----------



## hamza_intel

actually... 
my couzon got job in isi with isi employee refrence...
he has done F.A... or B.a dnt know 
but i think his B.a IS NOT CLEAR yet..
he told me i am ISI inspector in faisalabad...
recently he join ISI...last 2 week...
he said my job in ISI is to record calls..
&
to maintain the record of weapon...
so my question is that
is he telling me right?
is ISI inpector can do this work IN ISI DEPrtment?
or he is telling me lie..
he said my grade is BPS-16..
PLZ CLEAR ME?


----------



## *Awan*

hamza_intel said:


> actually...
> my couzon got job in isi with isi employee refrence...
> he has done F.A... or B.a dnt know
> but i think his B.a IS NOT CLEAR yet..
> he told me i am ISI inspector in faisalabad...
> recently he join ISI...last 2 week...
> he said my job in ISI is to record calls..
> &
> to maintain the record of weapon...
> so my question is that
> is he telling me right?
> is ISI inpector can do this work IN ISI DEPrtment?
> or he is telling me lie..
> he said my grade is BPS-16..
> PLZ CLEAR ME?


 
Small advice
before typing some thing on online forums at least think once before typing.
Dont disclose info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B@KH

are the shiites allowed to work in isi and upto what rank?


----------



## hamza_intel

i am not clear to my question...


----------



## Leader

B@KH said:


> are the shiites allowed to work in isi and upto what rank?


 
..........but its not the criteria !


----------



## B@KH

Leader said:


> ..........but its not the criteria !


 
i think they are barred from enrolling in isi except for those who are deputed for jobs against india only.

certianly if shiites exists in isi then there was no possibility of the rise of extremists taliban terrorists responsible for the killings of thousands of shiites all over the country and hence the nation would not be passing such a difficult problem of terrorism and anti-terrorism.


----------



## ISI_agent

hey man i'm a 15 year old male from pakistan but i currently live in canada and my future planning or future career goal is to be in the ISI what are something that i can do that will help achieve my goal can you give me like some tips or etc ? thanks your help will be gladly appreciated


----------



## somebozo

ISI Agent is asking for information on ISI..What an irony..another 007 wanna be teenie kid..

ISI agent have no identification documents and it is not necessary that they are given police id cards. Some confirmed ISI agents I know have day time jobs as truck drivers, students, etc etc.

Yes Shites are present in ISI but only 15-20% 
The shites are limited to millitary intelligence and neutral subject. Most of the Afganistan and India missions are undertaken by hardcore sunni hence the dubious links between millitants and ISI. In many cases the ISI agents deputed to Afghanistan and KP missions have friends and releatives in various tribal millitias or even Al-Q / Talibans

Shites are not barred form enrolling in ISI as someone has mentioned above.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle Axe

somebozo said:


> ISI agent have no identification documents and it is not necessary that they are given police id cards. Some confirmed ISI agents I know have day time jobs as truck drivers, students, etc etc


 

Sure. They are informers mostly, rather than being employees...


----------



## Vortex

Yes give us your name and now ennemi know who you are... very stupide action for a wannabe "Bond, Sayed Bond zero zero shaven".

this is the biggest and fatal mistake from any agent, i hope you won't be accepted by ISI.

For me, even the name of DG ISI must not be known !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## seabimmer

I believe that there could be some ISI agent's in this forum; however, you are not going to find any information here on how to join ISI. C'mon man; be realistic. You think that ISI agent's would send you a PM and answer all your questions? 

ISI is the best intelligence agencies in the whole world. They are best at what they do. They do not reveal their secrets. I will 
reccomend you do some Google search on the topic.

Source: smashinglists.com/10-best-intelligence-agencies-in-the-world/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

ISI_agent said:


> hey man i'm a 15 year old male from pakistan but i currently live in canada and my future planning or future career goal is to be in the ISI what are something that i can do that will help achieve my goal can you give me like some tips or etc ? thanks your help will be gladly appreciated



well you can start by removng your pic from your profile....agent israr...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

hamza_intel said:


> hi
> i have sme questions about ISI..
> 1: what is the minimum lower rank in isi?
> 2: what is the higest rank in isi?
> 3: is this possible for civilian can join isi start from 16 grade?
> & after trINING THEY GOT 17 GR8? WITH THE BASIS OF FA OR BA & ALSO REFRENCE IN ISI..?
> 4: IS THIS RIGHT FOR CIVILLIAN ISI EMPLOYEE HAS NO ISI ID CARDS
> THEY GIVE HIM POLICE CARD?
> ALTHOUGH THEY ARE WORKING FOR ISI



what a nonsence question.........
look who is talking ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

B@KH said:


> i think they are barred from enrolling in isi except for those who are deputed for jobs against india only.
> 
> certianly if shiites exists in isi then there was no possibility of the rise of extremists taliban terrorists responsible for the killings of thousands of shiites all over the country and hence the nation would not be passing such a difficult problem of terrorism and anti-terrorism.



shias work in the isi if u dont believe me then buy and read "profiles of intelligenve" by Brig. Syed A. I. Tirmazi and guess what he was a shia that too in Zia's time


----------



## alimukhtar

hamza_intel said:


> hi
> i have sme questions about ISI..
> 1: what is the minimum lower rank in isi?
> 2: what is the higest rank in isi?
> 3: is this possible for civilian can join isi start from 16 grade?
> & after trINING THEY GOT 17 GR8? WITH THE BASIS OF FA OR BA & ALSO REFRENCE IN ISI..?
> 4: IS THIS RIGHT FOR CIVILLIAN ISI EMPLOYEE HAS NO ISI ID CARDS
> THEY GIVE HIM POLICE CARD?
> ALTHOUGH THEY ARE WORKING FOR ISI



1. Sepoy
2. DG (Dir Gen)
3. Yup its possible & its not mandatory of 17th gde, 14th gde 11th gde (SI & ASI) according to qualification or post applied for
4. Wrong.. (is sy aagy sirf khamoshi) hope you get me
Regards.

Requesting Mod to close the thread


----------



## alimukhtar

hamza_intel said:


> actually...
> my couzon got job in isi with isi employee refrence...
> he has done F.A... or B.a dnt know
> but i think his B.a IS NOT CLEAR yet..
> he told me i am ISI inspector in faisalabad...
> recently he join ISI...last 2 week...
> he said my job in ISI is to record calls..
> &
> to maintain the record of weapon...
> so my question is that
> is he telling me right?
> is ISI inpector can do this work IN ISI DEPrtment?
> or he is telling me lie..
> he said my grade is BPS-16..
> PLZ CLEAR ME?



Just wanaa say i think you want to screw your cousin & nothing else

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Junaid.khan

ASA!

I am Junaid from Peshawar, i am done with MBA and now preparing myself for upcoming CSS Exams, but my Craze is to join ISI, please just let me know the criteria, i ma ready for everything to do..


----------



## Junaid.khan

Wanna Join ISI At any Cost, please just leme know the Criteria, i am ready for Everything


----------



## Umair Nawaz

mymeaningislion said:


> gentleman firstly identify your self and pm me i will tell you what you want but first tell us about your back ground



oye tu kahe koi Pakistani James Bond to nahi ha???


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Mod please close this thread.

regards


----------

